# Blue-green poop???



## Dillyhog (Nov 16, 2011)

My hedgie has been sick for a while, but with force feeding him food and water he has gained weight and feeling better...the night before his poop was normal black colour, last night though it turned to be bluish-green...almost vivid aqua colour.
Why???
I feed him(force feed during the day to try to gain that lost weight back) CC (critical care for felines) mixed with rehydration for babies. Usually his poops are normal dark colour.
Yesterday he got really hungry out of nowhere during the day and I gave him Chicken soup for cat lovers (wet food), a bit of parmesan cheese and cantaloupe...usually those are normal foods for him (well except the wet cat food).
would any of these be a reason for that colour?
Some of his poop was like light apple green colour. I have never seen this one before.
He is definitely getting better and we had no tests done at the vet since he was very weak and sick. Now he is actually showing interest in food again...not so much in water but we are getting there.
Any ideas why that colour would happen?
should we go and do the fecal test?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Dillyhog (Nov 16, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that hedgie bile is green and that's why an upset stomach can cause green poop but I'm not sure where the blue came from unless it's some weird color combination with the green bile. Hopefully someone knowledgeable will be a long because besides that I'm clueless. Hope the little guy feels better soon.


----------



## Dillyhog (Nov 16, 2011)

I think I figured it out- Dill had a bit of cottage cheese and I have done some reading on HHc that they can get green poop because of lactose. That made total sense.
Still not sure about the blue tinge to it. Perhaps a combination of things.


----------

